# Nueva conexión  USB móvil  a coche



## jamesthe (May 13, 2020)

Quería sacar un cable de la caja de fusibles del coche.
Se trata de coger un fusible fundido y ponerle 2 cables.
Luego conectarlo a un "USB de móviles con conexión de mechero".
Ya desarme el USB móvil de mechero e hice las conexiones , pero no funciona. 😅


----------



## DJ T3 (May 13, 2020)

Si conectas los dos cables al fusible (negativo y positivo), pasan dos cosas, puede que este conectado al reves, y aparte hasta que no haya consumo del lado del circuito protegido, no va a encender.

Cual es la idea?


----------



## jamesthe (May 14, 2020)

Valen más 2 imágenes que 2.000 palabras 🙂.

La idea es que el "mechero del coche" 12v se me queda pequeño.

Necesito conectar y alimentar
*El retrovisor con cámara trasera , etc
*2 USB para cargar móviles
*USB para un aparato a parte.

Entonces aunque compre 1 mechero de coche con 3 conectores de USB me queda todo amontonado y no entra.

La idea es hacer y pegar "un puerto USB " ya comprado
El cual viene con su conversor de 12v a 5v.
En donde fallo seguro es la alimentación de la caja de fusibles del coche.
Ya he estado mirando con el polímero y parece que las tensiones estan bien. Pero no enciende nada.


jamesthe dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 190617
> Quería sacar un cable de la caja de fusibles del coche.
> Se trata de coger un fusible fundido y ponerle 2 cables.
> Luego conectarlo a un "USB de móviles con conexión de mechero".
> Ya desarme el USB móvil de mechero e hice las conexiones , pero no funciona. 😅





jamesthe dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 190617
> Quería sacar un cable de la caja de fusibles del coche.
> Se trata de coger un fusible fundido y ponerle 2 cables.
> Luego conectarlo a un "USB de móviles con conexión de mechero".
> Ya desarme el USB móvil de mechero e hice las conexiones , pero no funciona. 😅


----------



## DJ T3 (May 14, 2020)

Solo busca en la fusilera (fusiblera) en algun lado que corte con la llame del coche (auto), y te fijas en el manual de qué se trata. De ahi vas a un fusible aereo (no uses el fusible propio del sistema, solo la tension de 12 voltios, NO despues del fusible), y de ahi a tu engendro.
La masa la sacas de algun tornillo conectado ELECTRICAMENTE al chasis.

Fijate bien la polaridad, el centro del chupete (conector tipo mechero) es el positivo


----------



## sergiot (May 15, 2020)

Si no entendí lo descripto, queres sacar tensión por medio de los extremos de un fusible quemado? si es asi, estás mal, muy mal diría yo.
Tenes que hacer como te dijo Dj T3.


----------



## jamesthe (May 16, 2020)

Imagino  DjT3 q no te refieres a esta zona de fusibles, es de aquí de dónde quería sacar yo los 12v .
Sergio claro que estoy mal, si no no haría estos experimentos 😅.pero es ya necesidad


----------



## DJ T3 (May 16, 2020)

Del vano motor o del interior da igual. El tema que no uses el fusible del aparato protegido, solo los 12 voltios que vienen de la bateria, pero que pasa por la llave, asi cuando no esté en marcha o por lo menos con la llave en "OFF", no tengas tension y no te consuma la bateria.
Otra alternativa, pero ya ahi tienes que recordar de desconectar (cuando no se usa, o cuando el coche/auto no esté en funcionamiento), es colocar un cable directo de la bateria, pasar por un fusible aereo (preferentemente cerca de la bateria), luego una llave (la que va habilitar el sistema), y de ahi al engendro....


----------



## sergiot (May 16, 2020)

Bien me imaginé que estaba mal jajajaja, a lo que te dice DJ, te agrego que tengas cuidado si decidís buscar 12v con el tester ya que podes encontrarlos, pero son retornos de algunos dispositivos, osea no sirven, como ejemplo un retorno de un relay tiene 12v, pero porque esta sin activar, como se suele usar los 12v como común, es decir todos se conectan directo a 12v de bateria, y se activan poniendo a masa el otro extremo, ese extremo tiene 12v cuando no está activado.


----------



## jamesthe (May 17, 2020)

Pues lo de sacar tensión directa de la batería ya lo hice para un conversor de 12v a 220vde 300w para enchufar el portátil en algún ratito.
--
Tengo eso montado ahora. De un conector de un fusible vacío y la masa estoy haciendo más pruebas. En breve os cuento.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 21, 2020)

jamesthe dijo:


> Pues lo de sacar tensión directa de la batería ya lo hice para un conversor de 12v a 220vde 300w para enchufar el portátil en algún ratito.
> --
> Tengo eso montado ahora. De un conector de un fusible vacío y la masa estoy haciendo más pruebas. En breve os cuento.



Pon un fusible aereo apenas sale de la fusilera. Cualquier error, y solo volaria el fusible y evitas un incendio.
La bateria puede entregar cientos de amperes instantaneos y eso no es joda en un corto...


----------



## jamesthe (May 25, 2020)

Voy a comentar cosas muy básicas por si cometo errores garrafales.

*En la caja de fusibles el polímetro me da tensión  (sin necesidad de que esté el circuito funcionando, ej: el mechero , la radio, etc)

* Sin embargo si quito un fusible de esos (mechero, radio, luz, elevalunas, etc) y LO CONECTO a mi invento , éste invento (un cargador USB) no funciona.

No entiendo porque ocurre esto pero en fin.

Lo que está claro es que tengo que buscar un fusible que no alimente ningún circuito o una ranura vacía como hice ya. Solo que ahora necesito otra ranura.

Cualquier consejo a ser posible "para tontos" lo agradecería 😅


----------



## sergiot (May 25, 2020)

La verdad, me cuesta mucho entender que es lo que estas queriendo hacer y de la manera que lo queres hacer, o mejor dicho, no entiendo como es que te estas complicando tanto con una simple toma de 12v del auto cuando ya se te dijo como tenías que hacerlo.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 27, 2020)

jamesthe dijo:


> [...]
> * Sin embargo si quito un fusible de esos (mechero, radio, luz, elevalunas, etc) y LO CONECTO a mi invento , éste invento (un cargador USB) no funciona.
> 
> No entiendo porque ocurre esto pero en fin.
> ...



Me parece que no estas entendiendo/leyendo lo que te decimos...

@sergiot claramente te dijo sobre eso, y el por qué sucede...


sergiot dijo:


> Bien me imaginé que estaba mal jajajaja, a lo que te dice DJ, te agrego que tengas cuidado si decidís buscar 12v con el tester ya que podes encontrarlos, pero son retornos de algunos dispositivos, osea no sirven, como ejemplo un retorno de un relay tiene 12v, pero porque esta sin activar, como se suele usar los 12v como común, es decir todos se conectan directo a 12v de bateria, y se activan poniendo a masa el otro extremo, ese extremo tiene 12v cuando no está activado.


----------

